
Neue Haas Grotesk — History - tambourine_man
http://www.fontbureau.com/nhg/history/
======
ZeroGravitas
So the font hipsters have found something better (older, more obscure, purer,
rarer, harder to pronounce) than Helvetica while, helpfully, still being
indistinguishable from Helvetica (and Arial for that matter) to the average
plebian.

